# PB Powerbook G4 écran



## Onmac (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous !
j'ai un powerbook G4 et l'écran s'allume mais ne fonctionne pas correctement:
écran avec des déformations et/ou des bandes horizontales(Genre code barre coloré.)
l'écran n'est pas stable mais fonctionne sur un autre écran.
Comment arrangé celui-ci?


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai réparé plusieurs powerbook g4 présentant ce problême, il s'agit du processeur vidéo qui se déssoude suite à une surchauffe, ce n'est pas facile à ressouder on doit chauffer le processeur à une certaine température, le souci, c'est qu'on a du mal, parce qu'il y a quatre mémoires soudées sur la partie supérieure du gpu, mais on y arrive.
je suis informaticien professionnel, et je prends 100 euros pour faire ça.
Si tu veux le faire toi même, je peux te donner plus d'explications sur la marche à suivre, mais c'est assez compliqué, à toi de voir.


----------



## Onmac (19 Septembre 2010)

Le problème ne vient pas de là, ni de je ne sais où...
J'ai réinstaller le système et ça fonctionne comme sur des processeurs !


----------



## John Luger (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir !

j'ai le même problème sur mon PB G4, l'écran s'allume peut fonctionner normalement, mais apparaissent de plus en plus souvent des "traits" qui grésillent et qui apparaissent d'abord en haut et en bas puis sur tout l'écran et là on ne voit plus rien !
j'ai réinstaller le système mais ça recommence... :/
les soudures ou autre chose ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## Onmac (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Oui, en effet, il ce peut que les soudures soit défectueuses, cela depend, ton mac a t-il beaucoup voyagé?
En le branchant sur écran externe? Si sur l'écran externe ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, c'est la carte vidéo.
Sinon quel système a tu réinstallé?


----------



## John Luger (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour !

J'ai réinstallé Léopard 10.5.6 (en me basant ce qui était dit dans ce topic 3e message) mais rien n'a changé.
Il n'a pas beaucoup voyagé, une paire de fois au lycée pas plus et j'ai oublié de préciser dans le message d'avant que tout fonctionne très bien sur écran externe !


----------



## Onmac (11 Novembre 2010)

John Luger a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai réinstallé Léopard 10.5.6 (en me basant ce qui était dit dans ce topic 3e message) mais rien n'a changé.
> Il n'a pas beaucoup voyagé, une paire de fois au lycée pas plus et j'ai oublié de préciser dans le message d'avant que tout fonctionne très bien sur écran externe !



Ça ne vient pas de la carte vidéo, ni carte graphique d'ailleurs.

Va faire un tour sur:  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1573?viewlocale=fr_FR 
Fait les tests, en parlant de tests, as-tu essayer l'HardWare test?

EDIT: Je ne pense pas que Léopard soit la cause du problème, mais pour mon PB, j'ai d'abord installé PUMA, Upgrder en Tiger. J'en suis resté là.


----------



## John Luger (13 Novembre 2010)

Alors :

-j'ai fait l'Hardware test, il a réussi partout,
-aucun test de l'apple support ne fonctionne, rien ne ressemble d'ailleurs vraiment à la panne que        j'ai...

C'est vraiment curieux, ça apparaît d'un coup, c'est totalement aléatoire, tout l'écran est brouillé et bouge et ça disparaît comme c'est venu sans explications, ça le fait même pendant que j'écris ce message !
J'ai essayé un screen shot mais sur le screen l'écran apparaît normal...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (14 Novembre 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/G4-powerbook-virtical-lines-screenfix/


----------



## John Luger (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour !
Ce n'est pas le même problème que celui qui est décrit dans le lien, chez moi les traits sont horizontaux et le meilleur parallèle que je puisse faire est de dire que ça ressemble à canal + sans décodeur. Le tout va et vient sans raisons apparente...


----------



## Onmac (14 Novembre 2010)

John Luger a dit:


> Alors :
> 
> -j'ai fait l'Hardware test, il a réussi partout,
> -aucun test de l'apple support ne fonctionne, rien ne ressemble d'ailleurs vraiment à la panne que        j'ai...
> ...



Si tes screen shoot son normal et que l'on ne voit pas les traits façon "Canal +", le problème de la carte graphique est vraiment hors de cause.
Ce n'est pas un problème hardware ni software.

Je pense plutôt à une défaillance matériel, étrange que l'HardWare test ne donne rien.
Hypothèse du début, soudure dessouder, pour en avoir le coeur net, démonte ou fait démonter ton PB, et vérifie les soudures des composants un par un.

Bonne chance


----------



## Karamazow (20 Novembre 2010)

John Luger a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Ce n'est pas le même problème que celui qui est décrit dans le lien, chez moi les traits sont horizontaux et le meilleur parallèle que je puisse faire est de dire que ça ressemble à canal + sans décodeur. Le tout va et vient sans raisons apparente...



Bonjour,

Je réagis un peu en retard, mais est ce que tu as le problème identifié sur les forums américains de "fuzzy lines" ?

Moi j'ai eu ce problème sur mon powerbook HD, et le problème identifié par le AHT est qu'un des 2 modules mémoire de la puce graphique a des soudures défaillantes.

Voici le lien vers une longue file de discussion que j'avais crée sur un forum spécialisé de portables Apple, et sur lequel j'indique que finalement, j'ai acheté une carte mère d'occasion pour remplacer celle qui contenait la puce mémoire défaillante : Lien vers ma file de discussion

Bon courage dans tes investigations ! 

Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## John Luger (20 Novembre 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Voici le lien vers une longue file de discussion que j'avais crée sur un forum spécialisé de portables Apple, et sur lequel j'indique que finalement, j'ai acheté une carte mère d'occasion pour remplacer celle qui contenait la puce mémoire défaillante : Lien vers ma file de discussion



Bonsoir !

J'ai déjà lu ce fil est je n'ai pas vraiment le même problème, l'AHT ne donne aucune erreur et d'ailleurs rien ne se produisait pendant l'AHT... Autre chose curieuse du même ordre, aucun brouillage ne se produit non plus quand l'ordinateur démarre j'entends pas là qu'il n'y a rien avant la page d'ouverture de session...
Je joins une photo pour montrer à quoi cela ressemble.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Onmac (21 Novembre 2010)

John Luger a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> J'ai déjà lu ce fil est je n'ai pas vraiment le même problème, l'AHT ne donne aucune erreur et d'ailleurs rien ne se produisait pendant l'AHT... Autre chose curieuse du même ordre, aucun brouillage ne se produit non plus quand l'ordinateur démarre j'entends pas là qu'il n'y a rien avant la page d'ouverture de session...



Que donne l'Apple Hardware test ?


----------



## John Luger (22 Novembre 2010)

Rien du tout aucune erreur nul part !


----------



## Onmac (2 Décembre 2010)

Ouvre ton mac, vérifié toutes les soudures de la carte vidéo.
Refaient-les si il le faut.
Prend une photo de l'intérieur de ton PWB en "zoomant" sur les soudures défectueuses.

Good luke !


----------



## Karamazow (3 Décembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Ouvre ton mac, vérifié toutes les soudures de la carte vidéo.
> Refaient-les si il le faut.
> Prend une photo de l'intérieur de ton PWB en "zoomant" sur les soudures défectueuses.
> 
> Good luke !



Hello Onmac,

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme parc de Macintosh (est ce que c'est possible de refaire les soudures sur les premiers powerbook des années 90s), mais ce que tu proposes comme diagnostic est impossible sur un PowerBook Alu, à moins de posséder un scanner à rayon X...


----------



## Onmac (3 Décembre 2010)

Si ! j'ai vérifié les miennes.
Un tork et un cruciforme suffisent à démonter ton PWB.
Quand je dit vérifié les soudures, je voulais dire celle de la carte vidéo.

Pour les refaire, un fer à souder et de la patience suffisent à réaliser de belle soudures toutes neuves !


----------



## Karamazow (7 Décembre 2010)

Salut Onmac, 

peux-tu me montrer des photos de l'opération, car je ne vois pas comment tu as pu faire ! De quelles soudures parles-tu précisément ?

Voici une photo de la partie graphique, intégrée à la logicboard du powerbook (ici un 15" HD).




Les 2 puces VRAM (tout à droite sur la photo) sont soudées à la carte mère via des billes BGA qui couvrent la surface des puces. 

S'agissait-il de la même panne dans ton cas ?


----------



## Onmac (8 Décembre 2010)

Non, je ne me souvient plus très bien mais je ne pense pas.

Quand au soudures, j'ai vérifié celles dessouder puis les re-souder CORRECTEMENT.
Les soudures à vérifiées doivent être dans le coin de la carte vidéo ou dans ce coin.

Désolé pour mes réponses peu précises...
Bonne chance


----------



## Karamazow (11 Décembre 2010)

Et c'est quoi comme version de PowerBook que tu as ? Tu peux me photographier la pane du fer à souder que tu aas utilisé, à coté d'une règle, pour que j'imagine le travail d'orfèvre ?


----------



## Onmac (11 Décembre 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Et c'est quoi comme version de PowerBook que tu as ? Tu peux me photographier la pane du fer à souder que tu aas utilisé, à coté d'une règle, pour que j'imagine le travail d'orfèvre ?



Je peut photographier mon modèle de PWB mais je ne peut pas le re-ouvrir, j'ai mis de la colle frein-filet pour que mes vis ne se dévissent pas.

Encore un fois, désolé de ne pas pouvoir tout préciser.


----------

